# Watercolour Painting Retreats



## watercolour (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I hope that you can all help me. I am a little lost with my Watercolour Painting work, and am desiring a little holiday to help with my focus. Does anyone know of any good retreats where I can go away for a week or weekend, and just purely focus on the painting while having everything taken care of (meals etc). Primarily I would like it to be in Central Scotland, near Stirling, as I love the area very much. Any advice would be amazing!

Thanks in advance,


-Jim


----------

